# You have to be so careful....



## VoR (16 January 2017)

Out we went on Saturday where we were joined by some visitors from one of the local sab groups. 
At one point they were trespassing, master (and landowner) asked them, forcefully, to move on to an adjacent footpath, which they eventually did after arguing about where the footpath was for a few minutes.
On their website the report read about a master charging at them (picture of the master turning his horse away from the group who stood right under the horses nose), threatening them with his whip (picture of master with Whip raised, I was 10 yards away and he was pointing over his shoulder to the footpath NOT threatening them), cursing at them (picture of master with sneering expression, the actual conversation going, 'We thought we were on the footpath', 'ahh, come on (leading to the photo), you know you're not, now get on the footpath.')
All pictures taken from video stills (I think) and cleverly edited......you have to be sooo careful, best to just ignore them and let them do what they feel they have to do!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (16 January 2017)

Agreed 100%. I was reading the report from our lot on Sat and what they said happened to what actually did happen is 2 entirely different stories!! I was there and the day didn't happen at all like they said it did. It is very frustrating and you actually have to totally ignore what they say.


----------



## Shay (16 January 2017)

Our police are massively massively helpful and do much of the re-direction for those who have lost the footpath and wandered on to private land (whilst wearing balaclavas and carrying video cameras...).  It was quite funny listening to their short wave radio conversations whilst foot following the other day - we had some visitors from another area alongside our usual lot who were commenting on how great it was that the police take hunting so seriously in our area and hoping to see the huntsman arrested.  They must have been quite surprised when in fact a few of them were arrested instead!  Never underestimate the wonderful support of your local police if you are lucky enough to have them with you.


----------



## Smellycob (16 January 2017)

Are you allowed to wear cameras when hunting? Then you could post videos showing the truth which would be a bit hah hah to them : )


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (16 January 2017)

Yes you can wear cameras and we do now...for that very reason.


----------

